
Historical Map of the Cognitive Sciences: An Attempt - AnnaLeptikon
http://www.riedlanna.com/cognitivesciencemap.html
======
zeleza
Cool work! If you're allowing more biological cognitive neuroscience, I'd also
consider adding: -engram studies on memory, probably starting with the Liu et
al 2012 paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature11028](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature11028)
-Famous cases studies of Phineas Gage and HM for PFC and hippocampal
importance, respectively

------
dr_dshiv
I love it! Sadly, misses connection between cognitive science and design (and
Don Norman).

I'd also really like to see Lillian Gilbreth on here as a forerunner. She had
a massive impact, had the first industrial psychology PhD, would be viewed now
as cognitive science of human-technical systems. Yes, and also for more female
representation.

------
gbr4
Great work! Tracing the history of this beautiful subject does much to help
bring it to the awareness of the layperson or non-expert creating more
legitimacy in it as a subject to the public. Cognitive science is a science!

~~~
AnnaLeptikon
Thank you!!!

There just was a publication in "nature human behavior" about "what happened
to cognitive science?". Recommend the read and joining the conversation.

~~~
turingbook
One of the authors posted the PDF on GitHub:
[https://github.com/rdgao/WH2CogSci/blob/master/nunezetal_fin...](https://github.com/rdgao/WH2CogSci/blob/master/nunezetal_final.pdf)

------
justsomeguy3591
As someone with a lack of a formal cognitive science background which (I
think) would've forced me to read through and trace a lot of this from the
beginning - I've often times wondered "where" a certain paper, set of
experiments, or even an entire understanding/perspective fits into the broader
picture. Especially given how many of these developments seem to invalidate or
shift previous theories and experiments. This is immensely helpful in that
regard!

------
sewercake
Looks cool, but I can't seem to find anything referencing 'embodied
cognition'. I'm not expert, but that still seems to be a ripe area of
research.

~~~
AnnaLeptikon
There is one circle about Embodied Mind and the "4E Paradigm" contains this
approach as well.

------
ranie93
What does the y-axis represent? For example, why does Behaviorism seem to have
a bulge around the 1930s?

~~~
AnnaLeptikon
Very roughly the space of ideas. For the paradigms it is meant for when they
were trending.

"Moving from left to right, the map is read in a roughly historical fashion,
but not literally, as we are compressing a n-dimensional intellectual space
into a two dimensional map grid."

~~~
ranie93
Thanks! Maybe an area chart could show their relative popularities over time
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_chart](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_chart))

I look forward to your future developments, this is really cool. I think some
interactions with the diagram would be neat, for example clicking a bubble
taking you to the corresponding Wikipedia article

------
nbeleski
This is lovely, thank you for your work. I will be forwarding this to a number
of colleagues.

------
seonsakke
Great start! I hope this is developed further. The issue always remains, what
to include and what to leave out.

~~~
AnnaLeptikon
Yes, as with every model. Thanks for the acknowledgement!

------
bra-ket
related: list of cognitive architectures
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_architecture](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_architecture)

------
aldoushuxley001
That's actually a very impressive attempt! Solid work!

~~~
AnnaLeptikon
Thank you so much!

------
baking
It's George H. W. Bush, the father.

